# qjail port now available on port system



## fbsd1 (Jun 12, 2011)

June 11 2011 the qjail port was committed.

The qjail utility is used to deploy small or large numbers of jails quickly.   

Qjail [ q = quick ] is a 4th generation wrapper for the basic chroot jail system that includes security and performance enhancements. Plus a new level of "user friendliness" enhancements dealing with deploying just a few jails or large jail environments consisting of hundreds of jails. Qjail requires no knowledge of the jail command usage. It uses nullfs for read-only system binaries, sharing one copy of them with all the jails.

Uses mdconfig to create sparse image jails. Sparse image jails provide a method to limit the total disk space a jail can consume, while only occupying the physical disk space of the sum size of the files in the image jail.

Ability to assign ip address with their network device name, so aliases are auto created on jail start and auto removed on jail stop. Ability to create "ZONE"s of identical qjail systems, each with their own group of jails. Ability to designate a portion of the jail name as a group prefix so the command being executed will apply to only those jail names matching that prefix. 

Qjail reduces the complexities of jail deployments to the novice level. It has a fully documented manpage written for easy comprehension. Details are given to facilitate the use of qjail's capabilities to the fullest extent possible.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 12, 2011)

What is qjail's website?


----------



## minimike (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi
Could it works with vnet?


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2011)

minimike said:
			
		

> Hi
> Could it works with vnet?



I think you want something called vimage. (I could be wrong though and vimage is beta and can be found in LINT)


----------



## fbsd1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Qjail's website is http://qjail.sourceforge.net/


----------

